# JD2 bender



## Jeepchuck (Feb 9, 2011)

heres a great product for you DIY fab guys .Ill be purchasing in early summer http://www.offroadfabnet.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1668


----------



## Chris (Jan 17, 2014)

I have the JD2 bender, it works great.


----------



## ME87 (Jan 20, 2014)

No complaints on my end with the JD2 bender either. I've worked with both manual and hydraulic models and they do what they're designed to do unless you overload them.


----------



## Chris (Jan 20, 2014)

Mine is manual, if I used it more I would think about the Hydraulic kit but with the few bends I do it works fine. I'm 6'3" 250 pounds, I'm almost a hydraulic kit myself.


----------



## MarkWood (Jan 20, 2014)

a long pipe on the handle goes a long way and is cheaper than the hydraulics.


----------



## ME87 (Jan 20, 2014)

Yeah, but the bender also has to be anchored when it's manual. With a full hydraulic setup we can move it anywhere we want as long as we have power.


----------



## Chris (Jan 20, 2014)

That would be a great benefit. I have mine to where I unbolt it when not needed and was going to concrete a trailer hitch reciever so I could just slide it in and out but might look into the Hydraulic parts so I don't have to do that.


----------



## ME87 (Jan 20, 2014)

Chris said:


> That would be a great benefit. I have mine to where I unbolt it when not needed and was going to concrete a trailer hitch reciever so I could just slide it in and out but might look into the Hydraulic parts so I don't have to do that.



I think SWAG offroad makes the cheapest kit on the market to piece together a hydraulic conversion. The main thing to keep in mind is that if you didn't order the HD unit, you can bend the arms with a hydrualic setup, which would be pretty impossible to do by hand regardless of the cheater bar size.


----------



## MarkWood (Jan 20, 2014)

I have used my buddys jd2 and he has it bolted to a reciever that slides right into a truck hitch. I hav a receiver hitch mounted on my 16' trailer and this setup works great I didnt try it a truck receiver but im sure it would be just as good. Truck might get in the way though?


----------

